
Linux on Windows (Wine in reverse) - p4bl0
http://wezfurlong.org/blog/2004/jan/linux-on-windows/
======
spacemanaki
That's kind of cool, if a bit perverse. A much more practical solution is a
headless Virtual Box running Ubuntu, which you SSH into and can install
anything via apt-get, etc... I recently started using this on OS X (via
Vagrant) and it's super useful, for instance having access Linux LaTeX
packages instead of having to deal with MacTex (MacTex is probably fine, but
the 1.5 gb download was crawling for me, while `apt-get install texlive` took
a few minutes) For Windows I would imagine it would be even more useful, since
fewer Unix tools are immediately available. I think I would probably prefer
this to Cygwin, which was always a bit weird for me.

~~~
eberfreitas
This works great on Windows as well. I use Putty to SSH the Virtual Machine. I
develop linux applications on my Windows machine seamlessly. It's really
better than Cygwin, but I use Cygwin for some stuff like git. I also managed
to install node.js with Cygwin, which is kind of cool!

------
bobds
See also: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cooperative_Linux>

"Cooperative Linux, abbreviated as coLinux, is software which allows Microsoft
Windows and the Linux kernel to run simultaneously in parallel on the same
machine."

~~~
zokier
Imho cooperative linux critical flaw is that it doesn't share filesystem with
the host windows

~~~
apenwarr
Colinux has the ability to mount your windows fs nowadays. I think the Linux
module is called "cofs".

------
kogir
Check out Windows Services for Unix. You'd be surprised what works out of the
box with it. It also enables case sensitive access to NTFS volumes, which can
be really useful.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_Services_for_UNIX>

------
nupark2
Reminds me of lxrun:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lxrun>
[http://www.ugcs.caltech.edu/~steven/lxrun/lxrun-
FAQ.html#Q0....](http://www.ugcs.caltech.edu/~steven/lxrun/lxrun-
FAQ.html#Q0.2)

lxrun also trapped syscalls, and supported running Linux binaries on Solaris,
SCO UnixWare, and SCO OpenServer.

I used it in the late 90s as a quick hack to run linux binaries that were a
huge headache to build on weird systems like OpenServer.

------
ephemient
See also (2001): "LINE Is Not an Emulator. LINE executes unmodified Linux
applications on Windows by intercepting Linux system calls."

<http://sourceforge.net/projects/line/>

------
VMG
january 2004

~~~
pygy_
Updated on 22 May 2011 (the source is now available at bitbucket).

<https://bitbucket.org/wez/pengwin/src>

------
tezza
Awesome. There's a lot I'd like to do without having to incur the overhead of
a Virtual Machine

Like use the Linux BlueZ stack. But that still sounds remote at this stage.

------
hristov
I always thought mist Linux packages have some sort of Windows version.

------
derleth
This focuses on int 0x80, which is the old method; it's been replaced by the
sysenter opcode, which is faster on newer chips. (This has been the case since
Linux 2.5, and Pentium II+ processors; it was apparently first noticed on the
Pentium IV.) Would this basic method work with sysenter?

<http://articles.manugarg.com/systemcallinlinux2_6.html>

<http://kerneltrap.org/node/531> (From 2002)

<http://lwn.net/Articles/18412/> (Yep, late 2002)

------
recoiledsnake
I am surprised no one has mentioned Cygwin yet. <http://www.cygwin.com>

